# Epson 7520



## chazmonster (Jan 25, 2006)

I have an Epson 7010 that I purchased to print heat transfers. 
I have been doing lots of reading on the forums, and really want to give dye-sub a try, so when Staples had a special this week, I purchased an Epson 7520 with the intent of using it for sublimation printing. Mostly, I opted for this one because I could get it cheap, and because it was wireless. 
I then found a UK website that said the 7520 can't be used with Sublimation inks. Is anyone using this system for sublimation inks? Should I switch the 7010 to sublimation and use the 7520 to print transfers? Thanks for the help!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

chazmonster said:


> I have an Epson 7010 that I purchased to print heat transfers.
> I have been doing lots of reading on the forums, and really want to give dye-sub a try, so when Staples had a special this week, I purchased an Epson 7520 with the intent of using it for sublimation printing. Mostly, I opted for this one because I could get it cheap, and because it was wireless.
> I then found a UK website that said the 7520 can't be used with Sublimation inks. Is anyone using this system for sublimation inks? Should I switch the 7010 to sublimation and use the 7520 to print transfers? Thanks for the help!


Any Epson desktop printer can be used for sublimation as they use piezo print heads. 

The larger concern is that without ICC/ICM profile support it won't accurately reproduce colors without a lot of color adjustments. 

The ICC profile takes into consideration the color error inherent in all due sub inks and largely makes the corrections for you.

Sawgrass for SubliJet IQ or "R" inks offer a "Power Driver" which is a utility that has the color correction built in but SG only covers certain printers. A 3rd party may just use only ICC profiles covering many more models.


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

coastalbusiness has the icc profiles and power driver for the epson wf-7xxx series printers on their website.
the 7000 series and 7500 series are the same printer internally and use the same driverset.
since sawgrass is the only manufacturer of sublimation inks, I imagine they have them on their website also.
I have the wf7510 (doesn't have the extra tray the 7520 has) and it works flawlessly.
the epsons actually have an advantage, as they use a bulk ink system instead of the cartridges on the ricoh printers, so you'll end up saving money by buying it in the bags( sort of looks like an IV bag)


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The 7520 is a 7010 with the all-in-one and wireless features. They and the 7510 all take Code 126 cartridges, and that's the important point when finding a CISS or refillable cartridge system for it. As all are 4-channel printers that use the same printhead and basic driver, I wouldn't expect the ICC profiles for a 7010 to be wildly different for the 7520, but just in case you should ask your ink supplier if they have one for this model.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> The 7520 is a 7010 with the all-in-one and wireless features. They and the 7510 all take Code 126 cartridges, and that's the important point when finding a CISS or refillable cartridge system for it. As all are 4-channel printers that use the same printhead and basic driver, I wouldn't expect the ICC profiles for a 7010 to be wildly different for the 7520, but just in case you should ask your ink supplier if they have one for this model.


Agree on the ICC's probably being close enough, the advantage of not using Power Driver and using an ICC is that since the Power Driver is a driver, it's printer model specific. 

So with Sublijet IQ sub inks, at least in the US, the 7010 can only be used with the 7010 Power Driver even though the exact same inks can be used across models in the 4 color family, whereas the 7XXX family can share the same ICC more or less. 

Artainium inks used to keep the same ICC across most of the C8X family.


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> Agree on the ICC's probably being close enough, the advantage of not using Power Driver and using an ICC is that since the Power Driver is a driver, it's printer model specific.
> 
> So with Sublijet IQ sub inks, at least in the US, the 7010 can only be used with the 7010 Power Driver even though the exact same inks can be used across models in the 4 color family, whereas the 7XXX family can share the same ICC more or less.
> 
> Artainium inks used to keep the same ICC across most of the C8X family.


The power driver can be used with that model printer, as I'm currently using it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Bluegecko said:


> The power driver can be used with that model printer, as I'm currently using it.


I stand corrected then, I checked the US SG website and none of the 7010 docs mentioned using any of the other family models with the driver. You would think they along with their resellers would advertise this so they could get more business. Using the Power Driver years ago it didn't cover the entire family, but things do change.

Have to disagree on your mention of Sawgrass being the only supplier of sublimation inks, I'm using Cobra currently.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Bluegecko said:


> The power driver can be used with that model printer, as I'm currently using it.


Most interesting, you stumbled onto a un-documented feature. I checked all the major resellers and the SG site nothing could be found on that. 

Not sure they would support it officially but good to know it works. The 11x 17 scanner on the 7520 makes it something to consider over the 7010, and for not much more money considering stand alone 11 x 17 scanners are somewhat rare and when they are around usually expensive.

I bought a WF1100 before they supported it and used the WF30 ICC profiles with Artanium inks originally.

As you mention Epson uses the same print engine on the family models so the colors would be very close within the family.


----------



## chazmonster (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. Staples had them for $229 plus $50 off if you traded in an old printer, so I checked to make sure that I could do a bulk system and pulled the trigger. Was a little taken aback when I found the website that said sublimation inks wouldn't work.


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> Most interesting, you stumbled onto a un-documented feature. I checked all the major resellers and the SG site nothing could be found on that.
> 
> Not sure they would support it officially but good to know it works. The 11x 17 scanner on the 7520 makes it something to consider over the 7010, and for not much more money considering stand alone 11 x 17 scanners are somewhat rare and when they are around usually expensive.
> 
> ...


The internals on the epsons are identical. (print wise)
The plastic around the components are the only difference.
The 7010 is print only with an ethernet connection.
The 7510 and 7520 are AIO's with ethernet/wifi the 7520 adds another paper tray.

I got my 7510 at Office MAX for $149, the 7010 is $199 at most of the places I seen, so it was a no-brainer. I didn't want the 7520's extra paper tray cause you can only feed these specialty papers one sheet at a time anyways, I can't even put a specialty paper on top of regular paper
somehow it misses the heat paper on top and sucks up the plain paper so an extra tray just meant a bigger printer. 
I have a color laser for regular paper if I need to print something that's not heat press related.
And with a CIS system on the 7520 the inks sit too low and has feed problems unless you put something under them to make them the same height as the printheads. Just more space being taken up on the desk they're on.

Where on Cobra's site is there sublimation ink?
I only see Pigment and Dye.
I know they used to carry SUB-ink, but I thought they dropped it.
There was an italian company that had sub-ink, but they licensed it from Sawgrass.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Bluegecko said:


> The internals on the epsons are identical. (print wise)
> The plastic around the components are the only difference.
> The 7010 is print only with an ethernet connection.
> The 7510 and 7520 are AIO's with ethernet/wifi the 7520 adds another paper tray.
> ...


Hard to beat a 13 x 19 printer with an 11 x 17 scanner for $149. 

Cobra still carries sub ink, the profile page linked below shows models supported. You can't order it online.

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

Curious how you heard about the "un-documented" usage for the family models, or did you just try it on your own and it worked? Anyway, sometimes you learn things not otherwise known that way.


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> Curious how you heard about the "un-documented" usage for the family models, or did you just try it on your own and it worked? Anyway, sometimes you learn things not otherwise known that way.


I work for a large VAR in Arizona, and am a certified printer repair technician for all the major print manufacturers, as well as other IT equipment. So I sort of have "tribal knowledge" about who makes what for whom, and what models are made from the same components etc... not to mention service manuals from all the printer manufacturers


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

I just called Cobra Ink. they said they don't sell sublimation inks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Bluegecko said:


> I just called Cobra Ink. they said they don't sell sublimation inks.


They sell "hi temp inks", see the profile page.  See the recent posts here. Did you just inquire or were you really trying to make a serious order?


----------



## Jamie543 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am super new to this but I'm looking at the SubiJetIQ online and I have the WF7520 and want to make sure I'm going to purchase the right one and get the right drivers too, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Jamie543 said:


> I am super new to this but I'm looking at the SubiJetIQ online and I have the WF7520 and want to make sure I'm going to purchase the right one and get the right drivers too, can you point me in the right direction?


Check with your supplier, while SG only has WF7010 support another forum member has posted somewhere here a while back that the Power Driver for the 7010 works in the Wf7510 and WF7520.

Since you already have the printer you could download the utility from SG website and try it before you commit to ink purchase.

Of course you won't have sub ink, but you could confirm if Power Driver will talk to your 7520, as another poster has claimed. The only differences in that family are the all in one feature, or lack thereof ..
the WF7010 is just the printer alone.


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

Jamie543 said:


> I am super new to this but I'm looking at the SubiJetIQ online and I have the WF7520 and want to make sure I'm going to purchase the right one and get the right drivers too, can you point me in the right direction?


Get your ink at Cobra. Even if you buy the CIS system somewhere else. They're support after the sale is second to none.
As stated above, ask Richard for the Hi-Temp ink, (and don't really mention anything about Sublimation ink. Not 100% sure about the rights to use "sublimation ink" in the marketing fluff, but Sawgrass does own the patent on "Sublimation ink" (which I understand ends in Sept 2014, yeah!!!))
So they can't really market it as Sub ink.

They already have the color profiles setup for that printer and ink, and they'll build a custom profile for the specific type paper and ink combo you're using. (for a charge), Yes even the type of paper you're using causes color shift issues. 
The paper ain't cheap per sheet, and even just a couple of goofs will pay for the extra cost of the custom profile.
Make sure you let the software handle the color profile, and not the printer.
Turn off printer control within the software printer setup dialog, and let whichever
graphic program you're using control it.


----------



## Jamie543 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks! I'll take a look at all this, I'm still nervous about this step! And I think i'm venturing into so many things because I have an embroidery machine and heat press but figure, why not go all out!


----------



## Printpal (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys, I am new to dye sub and was hoping you could help me with an issue that I have been having. 

I have an Epson WF - 7520 and I am using Visi-sub inks. No CIS has been attached as I don't print that much sublimation products. Currently now I just refill the ink cartridges and reset them.

My printer driver version is v.9 and I was told not to update the driver as the cartridges wouldn't work or something in that regard. I use a Mac and Windows. I was also told to only print from windows and not OSX? I print my images from Photoshop. When I print the printer is set to print slow and best quality Matte. 

For some reason when I print 4 iphone cases on the same page I don't get the same result. It's just not a perfect print and I have been over the steps many times. Also I find that I need to print the same image/iphone case each time and not do different cases on the one page eg: A german phone case and an Australian phone case cant be on the same page. When I go to press the image on the phone case sometimes there are specs of black or white(blank) on the image. Paper size is A4 and cut correctly. I would love to be able to print 20 dog tags on the one page but it just seems to be impossible. Even when I print 1 image I have the same problem. Should my settings be in CMYK or RGB? 

Am I missing drivers? May ICC not installed? Am I doing something wrong? I pray for the day that I cna have perfect prints every time.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. If someone is in the Melbourne area. I am happy to pay for service as I would like this problem fixed onces and for all.

Thanks in advance
Printpal


Share


----------

